# Innokin Endura T20



## Rob Fisher (30/8/17)

Innokin resurfaces... the Innokin Endura T20 is a really well priced starter kit and a true Mouth to Lung Kit.

@BumbleBee very kindly gave me one at VapeCon to try and I must say at under R400 this is a great little starter kit. Quality is excellent and it's a simple device. The packaging is first class and the product will always be in perfect condition because the box is as solid as a rock.

There is no airflow or juice control and it's a fixed MTL. In the box you get two spare drip tips and a good quality USB charge cable and a simple manual.

I had forgotten how a MTL vapes and slipstreaming I was able to find my happy place with it... and for such a simple device I was impressed with it's flavour. It has a 1500mAh battery and the paint work is top notch. It has a standard 510 so you can use your own drip tips if you wish. The coils are 1.5Ω and the system fires at 13W so the system should have pretty good battery life.

2ml juice capacity and top fill... again simple.

I would have no issue recommending this for a newbie!

http://vapeguy.co.za/innokin-endura-T20-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/8/17)

I have one and I have to agree it is a great affordable MTL starter kit. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for that detailed and in-depth review Rob
> 
> Did you notice how there was no power loss as the battery runs down? The output stays constant right to the end. And did you perhaps manage to run the battery down in less than a day?



Yip it's an impressive little set up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/17)

Thanks for taking the time to share your findings @Rob Fisher 
One always needs a good affordable MTL setup to recommend to newer vapers that dont want direct lung.
Looks great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

I started my day with coffee, a "Chelsea bun" (Bumblebee’s Chelsea e-liquid) and The Innoken Endura T20. What a way to start the day!

The T20 is a great device! Thank you so much @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) for sending one to me for a test-vape. Before I even opened the box I was impressed. It was couriered from Tzaneen to an outlying area in Cape Town in 2 days, by The Courier Guy.

@Rob Fisher has already given the specs in his review at the beginning of this thread, so I won’t repeat them. What I would like to point out though, is that the T20 comes with a push-on-pull-off cover for the drip-tip (see pic at end of post). In a You Tube video by Mike Vapes, Mike thinks that it’s a dust-cover, so that if you put the device in your pocket, it won’t pick up pieces of fluff. If so, that’s a good idea, but I wonder if it’s not also a protective device, if young children are around. I don't think a young child would have the strength to pull it off, although an older child probably would. Just a thought …

What I really like about the T20 is that it’s light (80g) and thin (circumference 6.5cm), thus making it easy to hold. The length is 13cm with, or without, the drip-tip cover, which fits flush against the device and the top of the drip-tip.

I love the shape of the drip-tip that it came with. My lips fit around the top of the drip-tip and touch part of the drip-tip’s neck, but not the device itself. Why is this important? It means that my lipstick remains on my lips, where it belongs, instead of smudging all over the device! Sorry guys, but we gals have problems that you don’t have!

The small size of the drip-tip is so comfortable. It’s a little smaller than the circumference of a cigarette, so it ideal for someone who is trying to switch from smoking to vaping, as the feeling is similar. I gave up smoking 3 years ago, but I really enjoyed the feeling of having a “cigarette” between my lips, instead of vaping an “exhaust pipe”, as someone called the iJust S.

The T20 has a top-fill which I prefer to a bottom-fill and I love the Prism tank. The e-liquid and coil are clearly visible through the tank glass, so one can see how much e-liquid is left and ensure that there is enough liquid left to saturate the wick.

I find the 2ml tank a little on the small side. I would prefer 3ml. On the other hand, a 2ml tank give me more opportunity to change flavours with each refill!

What is really fantastic is that it has a battery indicator. When the On/Off switch is pressed (only 3 times, compared to 5 times on these types of devices), it shows:

Green = full power, or almost full power
Orange = about half power
Red = it is time to charge AND it has “Vape while Charging” technology. Now that’s a big plus!!

Apparently it takes only 3 hours to charge. Unfortunately I forgot to check it after 4 hours and by then it was fully charged (it has protection so that it doesn't overcharge). The LED light around the Power switch goes off when it’s fully charged.

Since unplugging the charger (without my vaping while charging) I’ve been chain-vaping for 6 hours and only now has the battery indicator changed to orange. I can't believe how long the battery lasts!!

As @Rob Fisher mentioned, the T20 doesn’t have an airflow control, but it doesn’t need it. It vapes perfectly without it.

I was asked by @Slick whether there are any leaking issues. None at all. @Slick also wanted to know whether 70/30 or 60/40 juice works best. I’ve vaped both but I can’t detect any difference. However, I’m not experimenting with constant variables i.e. the brand and flavour of the e-liquid. To truly see whether there is a difference, I think one would need to vape the same brand and same flavour, but in different VG/PG ratios.

All in all, I’m very impressed with the Innoken Endura T20. It provides a most enjoyable vape with perfect simplicity. It’s easy to handle; easy to operate; easy to carry around. I was looking for a new device but unfortunately I bought something else before @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) sent this one to me. If I had had the opportunity to try the T20 first, I would definitely have bought it!

I recently met someone who would like to give up smoking. I’m going to let her try my T20 and I’ll do my utmost to persuade her to buy one from you @BumbleBee

The pics below show the T20 with and without the drip-tip cover.

Once again, thank you for giving me this wonderful opportunity @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy). It’s much appreciated!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Great feedback and review @Hooked 
I enjoyed reading it and you write very well
Kudos to @BumbleBee for sending this to you for review
Looks like a great little device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> Great feedback and review @Hooked
> I enjoyed reading it and you write very well
> Kudos to @BumbleBee for sending this to you for review
> Looks like a great little device



Thank you! @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/17)

Hooked said:


> I started my day with coffee, a "Chelsea bun" (Bumblebee’s Chelsea e-liquid) and The Innoken Endura T20. What a way to start the day!
> 
> The T20 is a great device! Thank you so much @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) for sending one to me for a test-vape. Before I even opened the box I was impressed. It was couriered from Tzaneen to an outlying area in Cape Town in 2 days, by The Courier Guy.
> 
> ...


This is great write up, I'm glad you're enjoying the T20 @Hooked 

@Silver, maybe this thread would be better suited to the review section?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This is great write up, I'm glad you're enjoying the T20 @Hooked
> 
> @Silver, maybe this thread would be better suited to the review section?



Thanks @BumbleBee , you are right
Have moved it to the relevant review subforum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

